# Engine Noise - whining



## Texasgman (Mar 7, 2005)

Recently I have noticed a whining noise coming from the engine of my '87 300zx non-turbo. When trying to pinpoint the noise it seems to be coming from the air conditioning compressor or general area, the AC works fine. The noise increase when I accelerate. I'm thinking it may be bearings in the compressor. Any ideas?


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

Texasgman said:


> Recently I have noticed a whining noise coming from the engine of my '87 300zx non-turbo. When trying to pinpoint the noise it seems to be coming from the air conditioning compressor or general area, the AC works fine. The noise increase when I accelerate. I'm thinking it may be bearings in the compressor. Any ideas?


could be that .does it do it with the a/c on or off, or both?


----------

